# keeping feeder on fence



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

After rearranging the barn, I put a long goat feeder on a fence where the slots in the feeder match the fence. It might be the addition of a LGD puppy with the goats, but the feeder keeps getting knocked off. It is not obvious to me how to secure it. Does anyone have a method?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How are you attaching it now? Can you post a picture?


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure I can't post picture, my phone doesn't have internet access. I've just hung the feeder on the fence. Maybe I will put a hose clamp where the feeder and fence meet so the feeder cannot be pushed up and off. Sounds Good, eh?


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Is your fence the kind they can put their heads through? I put my feeders on the other side so they can put their heads through but not poo or knock off the feeder.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, it is to hard to try to figure out what kind of feeder.

If you have texting that is all you will need to send the picture or if you have a digital camera you can upload it. Or if you need you can send it to me and I will post it for you.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

Well the goats have access to the "other side", so putting the feeder there won't help. I can take a picture with my camera, so there must be instructions somewhere as to how to send the picture, I will look for it.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

If it's the long black feeder like at TSC, there should be a small hole on each hook. We use tie straps through this hole around a wire of the fence for each hook. Holds it on very nicely.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, yes, long black feeder from TSC. Will locate small home in am and fix it. Thanks so much!


----------

